# Error installing security/gnutls



## cesar_mabel (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to install the package security/gnutls, through the ports, and the system give me the error "./../gnutls_int.h:65:10: fatal error: 'gl/memxor.h' file not found". The ports were fetched in 2018/02/26.

Is there somebody with the same problem? This package is required for many other packages and I can't continue.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2018)

Did you enable/disable some of the options? Is there anything in /etc/make.conf? And what version of FreeBSD?


----------



## talsamon (Mar 2, 2018)

Try `cd /usr/ports/security/nettle && make deinstall reinstall clean`.  Maybe, the security/nettle port is not proper cleaned up.


----------

